# Has anyone ever used this?



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry I forgot the brand, but has anyone ever used a medicine to help heal fish wounds? It is a simple med you just buy at Wal*mart and put in the tank. 

This is a long story and I feel so stupid about it now  

A long time ago, when I first got my betta (had never had any fish before) I went to a local pet store and asked the owner if a goldfish (the black kind) would be OK to live with my betta, as long as the tank was big. I told him the size (2 gallons) and he said, "Sure, no problem". Well, obviously now I know they are 'fighting fish'. I brought home my new goldfish, and put it in the tank with Foo. I sat and watched them -net handy- incase something went wrong. Nothing happened, they were fine. They shared their food, even swam together. So, that night I went to home-church. I came back to find that they had gotten into a big fight, and my Boogles (goldfish) had gotten his eye taken clean out. I immediately removed Foo from the tank, cleaned it, and put Boogles back inside. I kept it clean and fed him well, optimistic that he would pull through. A few weeks later, he was alive, doing well, and his eye had healed completely. He still had a few scratches, so I bought this medicine. I wanted to be really careful, so read and re-read the instructions and only gave Boogles half the recommended dose. The next morning, he was dead. That stupid stuff that was supposed to heal him took him away. 

Anyway, that's the story. Now I know that it was the stupidest thing of me to do to put another fish in with a "FIGHTING fish".

Ever tried any of those wound healing meds?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Melafix and clean water will heal wounds and finrot. For disease, it will depend on what disease it is.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I too got a goldie for my betta, well all was fine then I took the goldie out and he died then my betta (Maxx) got really sick then died.

So putting goldies and betta's together is not a great Idea.
We live and we learn don't we.
Sorry about your goldie. How is your Betta? Or do you still have him?


----------



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Melafix!! That's what it was....

My betta is fine, still have him. Mister Foo


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Saw Mr Foo He is really neat


----------



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Max


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

the size of your tank was a problem. 2 gallons for a goldfish and cramped in there with a betta? no. not sure what you mean by "black kind" (black moore maybe?) but if it was a fancy goldfish it would need a 20 gallon minimum and 10-15 gallons more for each additional goldfish.


----------



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, sorry, couldn't remember the breed  Black Moore was right. 

I thought it was enough space. The guy at the pet store told me it was, but I guess that was just to get me to buy a fish. Anyway, I'm never going there again.


----------



## rabid_squirrel (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not an authority on fish (and gee, I guess _you_ must be) but Mr. Foo has plenty of space in there, anything more and I wouldn't be able to find him to feed him. He's got a whole heck of a lot more space than a lot of bettas. And I really regret what happened to my goldfish, so please don't use sarcasm to tell me it was my 'lack of knowledge' that killed my little fish.


----------

